# Syrian Kurds seek federation within the SAR



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

The co-chairman of the PYD (armed wing: YPG = SDF), Shahoz Hassan, declared in an interview with Sputnik Turkiye, that his movement does not seek a separation from the Syrian Arab Republic, whose President is Dr. Bashar al-Assad. Instead, the party wants limited authority in form of a federation. He continues to criticize the USA  (cooperation not on the level the Kurds desire) and stressed the relationship with the Iraqi Kurdistan ist not good despite aid and support from the Syrian Kurds. The Syrian government is ready to negotiate once ISIS has been defeated.







Syrian Kurds "don't want partition of Syria, do not seek independence": PYD Chairman


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2017)

Overly generous of the Kurds


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

This Kurd group may be an Assad front.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> This Kurd group may be an Assad front.



it's  a   BAATHIWOOD PRODUCTION


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 21, 2017)

I am surprised that they are not PROUDLY DISPLAYING POSTER's OF ASSAD's UGLY PUSS


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> This Kurd group may be an Assad front.


It´s the US-backed Kurds, conspiracy guy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > This Kurd group may be an Assad front.
> ...


Bleipriester is an Assad guy, so my statement stands.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Everyone can lookup PYD.

Democratic Union Party (Syria) - Wikipedia


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Clearly an Assad front.

And that Russia is propping up their puppet, Assad.

http://carnegie-mec.org/diwan/48526?lang=en

In Turkish move into Syria, a sign of how Russia is shaping the country


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Clearly an Assad front.
> 
> And that Russia is propping up their puppet, Assad.
> 
> ...


Alternate facts guy. The Kurds have realized they cannot survive alone.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

For everyone who is interested in actual facts, this might be interesting. Although completely biased and adopting the US view, it clearly shows that Jaky is just bullshitting in here. We see, guys like Jaky have absolutely no idea what they are talking about and are good American citizens, do not ask questions and pay their taxes.

"In a detailed new study, Barak Barfi, recently returned from spending time with Kurdish forces in eastern Syria, explores the evolution of the *Democratic Union Party (PYD) -- the preeminent Kurdish faction in the Syrian conflict* -- and its relationship to U.S. objectives. Washington has repeatedly articulated its anti-IS policy, including its Iraq component, for which it works in tandem with the central government. But it has found the task much harder in Syria, given the diverse groups operating on the ground and the lack of a state partner. U.S. objectives are further complicated by the PYD's relationship with the Turkish Kurdistan Workers Party (PKK), a group that has historically distanced itself from other Kurdish parties in both Iraq and Syria. The PYD has an uneasy relationship with the Iraqi Kurdish leader Masoud Barzani and has periodically clashed with his forces since 1995.

Although the* PYD has proved thus far to be the most effective U.S. ally* in the fight against the Islamic State, its anti-rebel stance and relationship with the Syrian regime and Russians poses problems. The escalation of the Kurdish-Turkish conflict could eventually put Washington in a bind, forcing it to choose between an ally that has repeatedly frustrated it in the IS campaign and a potential ally that has exceeded all expectations."

Go here:
Ascent of the PYD and the SDF


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Bleipriester is an Assad/Russian goon.  Read all of his posts through that lens.

I gave solid news sources above, while Blei posts an alt fact wiki source.

Read all of the sources.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

How does an egomaniac Internet existence reacts when caught posting bullshit? It screams and bites and is rather going to die than to admit it was wrong.

I am pro Assad and pro Putin because they do the right thing. Jaky is against Assad and against Putin because his Alzheimer regime is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Bleipriester is examining his "egomaniac internet existence."  I encourage him to pit his wiki link above against factual, objective reporting.

I oppose Assad because he is a monster much like was Qaddafi and Saddam.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Bleipriester is examining his "egomaniac internet existence."  I encourage him to pit his wiki link above against factual, objective reporting.
> 
> I oppose Assad because he is a monster much like was Qaddafi and Saddam.


You oppose Assad because your narcotic government and attached "free" media tell you. And when you don´t like wikipedia for some reason, what about the other source?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

I oppose the monster Assad because he is a monster.  That makes you a monster-ette.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> I oppose the monster Assad because he is a monster.  That makes you a monster-ette.


Assad is a hero president who protected his people from the monster whose little dachshund you are, monster-ette.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

^^^^


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> ^^^^



*2015: Obama refuses to fight ISIS as long as Assad is in power:*

"US President Barack Obama has said defeating Islamic State in Syria would only be possible if President Bashar al-Assad stepped down, and that the fight against the group will take time."
'Assad must go' to ensure IS defeat


*2017: Syrian troops break ISIS´ siege on Deir Ezzor:*

"Syrian army has broken a nearly three-year siege imposed by ISIS terrorist group on Deir ez-Zor city, Syrian state television reported on Tuesday.
The government troops defending the city and those advancing from the west have met today, Syrian media reported.
According to United Nations says there are about 93,000 people in Deir ez-Zor, where for years has been supplied only by air.
Despite massive redeployment of fighters and military hardware by the ISIS terrorists from other parts of Iraq and Syria to Deir ez-Zor, the Syrian Army, with the help of its allies, has been managed to reach the city."
http://alwaght.com/en/News/109240/Syrian-Army-Breaks-ISIS’-3-Year-Siege-on-Deir-ez-Zor


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

None of which means anything to excuse Assad of being a monster who should stand on the gallows of justice, like Saddam or in the culvert tortured and shot like Qaddafi.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> None of which means anything to excuse Assad of being a monster who should stand on the gallows of justice, like Saddam or in the culvert tortured and shot like Qaddafi.


Since that´s bullshit the only thing left is that you admit what I said.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > None of which means anything to excuse Assad of being a monster who should stand on the gallows of justice, like Saddam or in the culvert tortured and shot like Qaddafi.
> ...


^^^


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Assad will hang or be tortured and shot.  It is inevitable.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2017)

Assad even survived your idol.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

He will fall like the other ME tyrants and monsters of the last decade.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> He will fall like the other ME tyrants and monsters of the last decade.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

When he goes down in defeat, you will go with him, Blei.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester is examining his "egomaniac internet existence."  I encourage him to pit his wiki link above against factual, objective reporting.
> ...



Ever since the Arab Spring in 2011, around 500,000 Syrian civilians have been killed. What is Assad's role in this genocide? Or is he an innocent bystander?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Look at the picture above an tell me how many of those gone Assad must go buddies are Syrians.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> When he goes down in defeat, you will go with him, Blei.


According to the constitution, Assad has one term left, Jaky. Time to make a new constitution to appease the west.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What does that have to do with the number of innocent civilians that Assad bombed, gassed and killed?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

Assad is praying he goes to the Hague instead of the gallows.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


I am not discussing al-Qaeda propaganda.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



That is my accusation, not anyone else's.


----------



## a loss for words (Oct 22, 2017)

What is wrong with both propositions being true independent of the source of one of them?  Assad is a murderous thug AND the US led coalition has freed the three towns you mentioned.  

If the binary choice the US is faced with, assad or isis, Foggy Bottom,  (no better choice of names for the place)    has chosen Assad.

I don't believe in binary choices.  There must be a better one


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The source is nonetheless al-Qaeda.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Do you deny they were killed?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


Tens, not hundreds of thousands of casualties: Assad


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 22, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Assuming Assad is not lying through his teeth, even tens of thousands are enough to get him a noose like Saddam got.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


The blood of the dead sticks on the hands of the Assad must go gang.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

The blood of the innocent killed at Assad's orders will get him the gallows.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Oct 22, 2017)

I think they should have their own country. Will Assad give them some land?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I think they should have their own country. Will Assad give them some land?


As the title says, the Kurds want a federalized Syria. This is not appreciated by the government and could also lead to "copycats" demanding their own lands. Syria will probably agree to an autonomous "Rojava" under the umbrella of Damascus. However, the YPG leadership is a stock of assholes and when they think they can steal oil fields from Syria, they might declare independence. However, Iraq is a good example that it doesn´t work out. The US declared it will leave Syria and Syria has only a fraction of the oil Iraq has, so in the end the US is not interested and acts only on the behalf of Israel and its Yinon plan.
Per international law, there is no Kurdistan.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 22, 2017)

Who cares outside of Syria?

The world minus Russia want Assad dead.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Who cares outside of Syria?
> 
> The world minus Russia want Assad dead.


Only you and you murderous regime and its corpse fucking puppets.


----------



## irosie91 (Oct 23, 2017)

face facts  Capt Blei


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> face facts  Capt Blei








Blue: Pro Assad
Green: Against Assad
Yellow: Divided

Note: Libya is yellow, Turkey is changing.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2017)

None of which will save Assad from the gallows


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> None of which will save Assad from the gallows


Allah! Allah akbarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2017)

^^^ All good Christians oppose the Assad monster.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> ^^^ All good Christians oppose the Assad monster.


Why Syrian-Americans support Trump
Obama: “we Know That President Bashar Al-assad Protected Christians In Syria.”


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2017)

Maybe seven Syrian Christians support Assad.

It's hard not to when their families are held hostage.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Maybe seven Syrian Christians support Assad.
> 
> It's hard not to when their families are held hostage.


Who holds them hostage? Obama, Trump?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 23, 2017)

Blei is melting down . . . again.


----------

